# Bean Pot



## heidistorm (Sep 16, 2005)

Hello, I am looking for some advice and direction in regards to a bean pot. 
My Uncle was telling me about this old bean pot that he used to have and he referred to it as a 5 pound pot. It was broken many years ago and I would love to buy him a new one. 
I looked all over the internet today and every pot I found was measured in quarts. Do any of you know what the conversion would be? He says he has 2 pound pots..maybe he means quarts, I'm not sure.
I don't know if anyone can help but I would be so thankful if you could. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 16, 2005)

Welcome to DC, heidistorm!! 
I'm sure someone here will know something for you, so that you can find what you are looking for. If you don't get an answer right away, please, check back tomorrow and Sunday. Some of the members aren't here everyday like some of us hard cases 
And how sweet of you to think of him like that!!


Psst, you share your birthday with my oldest son 
His is 8/28/85.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 16, 2005)

Show him a 5 or 6 qt pot and ask him to compare that to his 5# bean pot. Chances are - they are about the same size. 

To cook 5# of dried beans - the pot would have to be about 20-23 qts - about the size of a water canner pot.


----------



## QSis (Sep 16, 2005)

Right.  

4 pounds of navy beans makes more than enough beans to feed 25 people.  My Boston Baked Bean pot holds two pounds of dried beans when I make a double batch to freeze them for the winter.

Lee


----------



## heidistorm (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank you all very much for the comments and advice! I will keep checking back.
~Heidi (The new wife and therefore the new cook)


----------



## jennyema (Sep 17, 2005)

For water only a pint= a pound


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 17, 2005)

Good thought, jennyema! Thanks for waking me up!!! Since heidistorm is looking to replace a _bean pot_ that got broken, and since she lives in the New England area ... she's probably looking for ceramic bean pot to bake beans in the oven - not like me down here that just uses a metal pot to cook beans on top of the stove.

That got me to thinking (finally  ) ... so I went looking for bean pots .... and there are 5-pint models out there for baked beans. One example is here. I figure a pound of navy beans and the water to cook them in would wind up right at 5-pounds - which would just fit in the 5-pint pot!!!

I don't know if the bean pots used to go by pounds ... or if heidistorm's uncle's memory converted pints to pounds ... but I think we've finally found an acceptible solution to a 5-pound bean pot to cook a pound of beans in the oven!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 20, 2005)

jennyema heres a good one "A pint is a pound the whole world round"


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 20, 2005)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> jennyema heres a good one "A pint is a pound the whole world round"


 
As Jennyema said, "for water only..."


----------



## Shunka (Sep 20, 2005)

Here is a thought; I know as a kid my Grandmother and Mom both used a very heavy pot to cook beans on the stove. I swear that thing weighed 5 pounds by itself!!! It was a heavy thick pot; could that be it? Like I said, just a thought......


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 20, 2005)

moved to: Cookware and Accessories


----------

